# AO Smith Genesis



## Joekertiss (Sep 24, 2020)

Has any one experienced an AO Smith Genesis boiler hard starting? After 16 years it all of a sudden started "poofing" on start up. I've tried everything and enen AO Smith techs and their local go to guy are stumped. 

Here is what I've eliminated:
blocked flue
induction fan
dirty exchanger
did replace 4 cracked burners
check gas orifices
had data port reset onto display board and board cleaned up
gas pressure and air pressure are set to spec

This can't be the only Genensis that this has happened to!


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Are you a plumbing pro? Based on this picture I wonder.


.


----------



## Joekertiss (Sep 24, 2020)

I have no idea where where that came from, I did not post it. I am a Master Plumber and I'm Facilities Manager for student housing at a university


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Joekertiss said:


> I have no idea where where that came from, I did not post it. I am a Master Plumber and I'm Facilities Manager for student housing at a university


well no one will know until you do a proper intro....nor will you get anything but your balls broken till you do...


----------



## ken53 (Mar 1, 2011)

Joekertiss said:


> Has any one experienced an AO Smith Genesis boiler hard starting? After 16 years it all of a sudden started "poofing" on start up. I've tried everything and enen AO Smith techs and their local go to guy are stumped.
> 
> Here is what I've eliminated:
> blocked flue
> ...


It's likely filling the chamber with gas before it gets to the spark. 
Is it propane or natural gas, is the pilot in the right place, is the gas valve opening the correct speed. Is the purge long enough is the air laden with too much dust. is the supply regulator opening too slow to keep up. Is the draft regulator working correctly. Does it have one is it supposed to have one.
There are lots of questions answer them.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

You will need to fill in an introduction, :


Are you an employee, apprentice, journeyman, business owner?

Tell us if you had to go to trade school. How long?

How many hours or steps(1/2/3/4) before you become a journeyman?

What trade certificate do you have, plumbing, gas, oil, pipe fitter etc? How did you get them, exams, courses, or free in a cracker jack box?

What about your recent jobs, describe what you actually do and what type of building : houses, high rises, commercial building, institutional, oil refineries, paper mills etc.

Tell us about you, some funny plumbing jobs and or horror stories.

*Intro page :*

https://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/


.


----------

